# FET after ohss what is the process



## kerry1 (Oct 13, 2007)

Hi i have just been in hospital as i developed ohss gladly they still took my eggs there were 21 eggs and out of that i go 16 embryos...I dont know if that is good is anyone can advice

They have told me i have to have fet how does it work i have to phone the hospital when i have my next period and then she will go from there apparently she will put me on Busereline again 
How long am i on that
when do the eggs get put back just wondering as i have been told nothing except that it will be some time in december after 2 cycles..

What is the process and is there a good success rate with frozen embryo transfer i am getting so worried

Thanks Kerry xx


----------



## starfaith (Dec 29, 2006)

Hey Kerry I too OHSS & spent 6 days in hospital after my EC that was July 29th. I have only just had my embryo's put back Friday. So it will seem like forever waiting. I went back on busereline. I had 3 AF's in total. I'm not entirely sure on the success rate. But hey it's the only option we have so  ..... All will be fine you are now just letting your body rest. It's totally heartbreaking when all you want is to have your babies put back but have to wait blooming ages. Hope you are feeling much better I'm always here if you ever need a chat   xxx


----------



## Sarita (Feb 4, 2005)

Hi Ladies
I too had OHSS after my first cycle of IVF and have been told that i need to have FET. I was wondering if you could tell me, how many AF's you have to have before the clinic/hospital will start the process? I've been told i need two but it's frustrating as it feels i'm in limbo and a little fed up to be honest! I did have one period whilst recovering from OHSS, but i think that may well be a flase bleed or something so not sure i can get away with that one! Oh the joy of being a woman!!
Hope all is well with you guys and please do let me know you're thoughts...

Lots of love 
S xxx


----------



## starfaith (Dec 29, 2006)

Well like I said I had 3 AF's so i would expect one more at least then on day 21 from that you should start busereline. For approx 5weeks then you will be ready for transfer. Thats what happened to me. The clinic always say to call when AF arrives only to be told to call on the next one. You get so built up for things to get going then you have to wait another cycle it's horrible. Hope this helps xx


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi girls, just wanted to say hi and join you.  I had OHSS after EC on 29th October.  Got 33 eggs and 24 embies.  I just had a period and when I phoned the Hospital, they said that that one was not a proper period and basically my body just clearing out.  I have to phone when I start my next period, but will not be starting until the one after that.  It feels like ages away but only option we have at the moment.  Looks like we will be doing FET Jan into February.

Hope you are all well and will speak soon.  Love Aikybeats xxxx


----------



## kerry1 (Oct 13, 2007)

Hi girls thanks for all your messages it is nice to know you are not on your own..

Sarita- I have had one period and i went to the hospital for a scan this morning so he thinks i have not had a proper period...so i have to phone them when my period comes in december 14th/15th and then 3 weeks after that i start busereline and then i am on it for 3 weeks so it will be the end of January that i do FET...it seems like so long away i get so fed up of waiting ..

starfaith...god you did wait along time for your embies to be put back....they are with you now when is your test day?  I will keep my fingers crossed for you...

We will all have to keep in touch as we are all going through the same thing

Kerry xx


----------



## Sarita (Feb 4, 2005)

Hi ladies
Thanks to all for all your advice, good to know that we're all kinda going though the same thing. 

I'm STILL waiting and waiting and yep more waiting ahead for my period. Am getting quite fed up as it looks like i have at least another month or two before i can start the FET process as no doubt the hopsital are going to ask me to wait for another period (two before they can start)...could be a long wait methinks! Looks like i may well have a glass or two of wine tonight as godammit all this waiting is driving me to drink!

Wishing you all a speedy journey on this fertility ride. 
Much love


----------

